

First Node.js Application Is Accepted to Apple’s App Store - tlack
http://nubisa.com/first-node-js-application-is-accepted-to-apples-app-store/

======
nso95
How does this differ from phonegap?

~~~
aikah
It's not clear, but it seems they use their own javascript engine instead of
Apple's ? they sell JXCORE which is a commercial version of nodejs.

~~~
nodefan
It is open source:
[https://github.com/jxcore/jxcore](https://github.com/jxcore/jxcore)

